# Making Fender Supersonic 412 stereo



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

So, I was looking at a supersonic cab and realized that it is not a stereo cab. Is there a way to make it stereo, or for that matter, spereate like Joe Bonamassa uses? What I am saying is I want to hook up two head to one cab, and I am wondering how to do this. There is only one input in the back of the cab, so I know I need to install another one. But, does anyone have a diagram on how to wire it up to do this? It has 4 x Celestion V30 16 ohm speakers and I would like to wire it up to 16 ohms a side or 8 if i have to. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Your only options are for 8 or 32 ohms per side. 32 ohms is not really useable for anything. I assume you will want the split so you have 2 left spkrs. separate from 2 right side (rather than 2 top speakers separate from 2 bottom).
Is there some kind of baffle between the left and right side? If not you will not get proper separation.
You will need to install the second jack you mentioned. Wire the positive (tip) of the left jack to the + connections on both left side speakers. Wire the negative (sleeve) of the left jack to the - connections of both left side speakers. Wire the right side jack to the right side speakers the same way you did for the left.
Now you have the equivalent of two 2x12 8ohm cabs. Remember each side can only handle half the power of the original 4x12.
This is the simplest way to do it for now. If you want, later on you could add a switch to go back and forth between the new and stock configurations.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Check out this site. Might have some ideas for you.

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/4speaker.html


----------

